# can I save this honey??



## GABE (Jun 14, 2004)

I took a super of honey from a very healthy hive standing on a platform which had room for another hive (the stand legs are in oil). The removed super and bee escape was placed on the stand next to the hive on an entrance board & covered. Unnoticed by me was the fact that loose leaves had bridged one oil can. No ants were going into the healthy hive but there was no protection for the now undefended, removed, honey super. The removed honey filled frames are now sitting in a plastic tub in my garage, there are still ants on them. I am not sure what to do with them. Should I extract the honey and strain it? I am a hobby bee keeper (three hives)


----------



## Michigan Hobby (Feb 24, 2005)

Extract it and run it through a fine filter. Have you ever thought about all the bee body parts and "other" things that are in extracted honey before filtering? I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## GABE (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks -- I was hoping someone wood say that!


----------

